# De facocerae



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Ho visto che regna una grossa confusione sull'argomento, quindi urge un breve trattato per poter distinguere all'uopo la facocera e prevederne i comportamenti.
La facocera vive nella sua bella pozza di fango, spesso sola, a volte ha un compagno che però, prudentemente, se ne sta in un angolino nascosto e non inficia sul suo operato. Essa ha capacità metamorfiche: in un primo momento ha l'aspetto di una qualunque innocua rosea maialina che, allegra e leggiadra, passeggia tra le altre pozze annusando i fiorellini. Quando un porcello le si avvicina, allontanandosi dalla pozza dove restano la scrofa e i maialini, in lei si forma una granitica certezza: il porco non vorrà mai più tornare indietro, ora che ha incontrato Lei, eletta tra le maiale, apoteosi di suina femminilità. A questo punto la facocera si prepara ad accogliere il porco nella sua dimora fangosa o, laddove questa fosse occupata da eventuali derivanze pregresse, in una nuova dimora che essa alacremente si mette a scavare. Totalmente ininfluente è in questa fase, ogni dichiarazione di intenti del porco, infatti la facocera ha un difetto genetico dell'apparato uditivo ed ogni suono viene mutato in frasi del tipo : 'sei l'eccelsa fra le maiale' - 'non esiste maiala più maiala di te' - 'mi fai sentire un vero porco, senza di te sono un inutile mucchio di salsicce'-'voglio rotolarmi per sempre nel fango con te'. Una volta approntata la pozza, possono verificarsi due eventi disastrosi per la facocera.

Primo evento: il porco rifiuta di entrare nella pozza. Poichè per quanto il maiale cerchi di spiegare le sue ragioni, essa continua a sentire solo le frasi sopracitate, il suide cercherà di farsi capire a gesti, rivolgendo il muso malinconico verso la pozza dove sono la scrofa e la prole, scuotendo tristemente il testone, facendo scendere qualche lacrima contrita e dirigendosi mestamente al fango domestico, girandosi talvolta indietro con sguardo languido.
Secondo evento: la scrofa, in modo assolutamente inappropriato, emette una breve serie di grugniti e velocemente inizia ad agitare il fango facendolo fuoriuscire, con il rischio che la pozza si riduca e non ci sia più posto per il porco fedigrafo. A questo punto esso si dirigerà di gran carriera verso la sua pozza per calmare la compagna e riprendere il suo posto.

Alcuni cadono ancora nella trappola di chiedersi come mai a questo punto la facocera non si accompagni ad altro maiale: semplice, perchè è facocera, diversamente sarebbe maiala come tutte le altre.
Ciascuno di questi due eventi infatti scatenerà il rilascio di un potente enzima, la Facocerina, da una ghiandola posta sotto la coda, innescando la metamorfosi della facocera: la sua schiena si arcua, il suo corpo si riveste di robuste setole , due lunghe zanne fuoriescono ai lati del muso ed il suo comportamento diventa aggressivo. 
Essa, avendo certezza di essere l'essenza della troiaggine, quanto di meglio un porco non potrebbe desiderare, individua immediatamente la scrofa e la sua pozza come minaccia alla sua condizione e quindi obbiettivo da distruggere: si avventerà sulla pozza creando sconcerto nella scrofa ma anche nel porco, che non riconoscerà in quell'essere irsuto la rosea maialina di cui si era invaghito; le cariche saranno violente e inaspettate e solo se il maiale e la scrofa riusciranno a respingerle uniti la pozza sarà salva.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

:rofl:

Abbasso le facocere| (modalità circe on-TROIE!- modalità circe off)


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
grande Sbri!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

FANTASTICA!!!!! :bravooo::applauso:


----------



## aristocat (30 Giugno 2012)

Fedele e calzante documentario :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

istruttivo,sì


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

Molto carino.
E' brillante, ma è chiaramente applicabile solo ad alcune situazioni e dice molto della facocera, ma ancor più del maiale/porco minus habens che si fa infangare dalla facocera pretendendo di rimanere pulito.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2013)

Divertente pezzo di letteratura. Mi permetto : DE FACOCERA, in latino, perché trattasi di ablativo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica;bt7816 ha detto:
			
		

> Divertente pezzo di letteratura. Mi permetto : DE FACOCERA, in latino, perché trattasi di ablativo


Giusto. Il titolo in latino è formulato con l'ablativo di argomento e/o il nominativo, ho fatto casino.


----------

